# Concealed carry across state?



## Handcuff_Jocy (Feb 26, 2007)

I am new to this site and "life style". Actually I am in the market for my first gun. Either Glock 27 or Springfield XD hasn’t decided yet. Anyway, I just took my Concealed Handgun course, but one thing I missed or it wasn’t covered was carrying a concealed weapon across state lines. I know that almost every state has its own laws on this issue, but if I am certified to carry a concealed firearm in Oregon, does that still carry over to Washington? Or will I be breaking some major laws?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Try www.packing.org/ They have a reciprocity map that is a great tool.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Also try http://www.handgunlaw.us/

Looking at the map, your OR permit *will not *be honored in WA, so you would be breaking the law. Unfortunately, you're in a state that is only honored by 13 other states. Think about getting a non-resident permit from a state that is honored in the states you want to carry in. Utah might be worth looking into since WA honors them.

Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer and this is not intended as legal advice. :smt1099


----------



## Handcuff_Jocy (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you Todd, thats a cool site... Looks like there is'nt one state in the US that honors both Oregon & Washington. Bummer :-(


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Handcuff_Jocy said:


> Thank you Todd, thats a cool site... Looks like there is'nt one state in the US that honors both Oregon & Washington. Bummer :-(


No problem.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry a copy of the states I can carry in and also a copy of the laws pertaining to my CCW permit in my wallet so I always have it. It came in handy when I went to Iowa from Montana because I could not carry in every state on the way. Mainly, Iowa.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Todd said:


> Also try http://www.handgunlaw.us/


Great link, Todd. Thanks!


----------

